
Gfverif: fast and easy verification of finite-field arithmetic - reader_1000
http://gfverif.cryptojedi.org/
======
brudgers
Link to code from Examples page:
[http://gfverif.cryptojedi.org/gfverif-20151230.tar.gz](http://gfverif.cryptojedi.org/gfverif-20151230.tar.gz)

